# Looking for a Point Of Sale software



## UNIXgod (Nov 25, 2008)

I have to set up a couple machines to run as a point of sale front end.

Any suggestions on what is currently considered mature pos software that is in the freebsd ports?


----------



## paulfrottawa (Dec 14, 2008)

instant workstation but I new tried it. 

i have installed the PCBSD OS for friends with no complaints.

I guess you can charge an installation fee.


----------

